# 7 Springs in PA



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Not sure if there was a review on 7 Springs in PA, but I would give it a 7 out of 10. There is a nice park, but sometimes there are 1000 people falling in front of you and the damn employees constantly try to sell you lessons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe b/c i was there mid-week during the valentines snow storm... but i loved it there. i gave it 12/10, though i'm used to a few ice slopes.

1st experience of massive pow on the rear mtn. landed my first 180s there aswell. the 6 person speed lift was great. plus i stayed the night all inclusive for like $50 with a coupon in the mail. so worth the 3 hour trip for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah, i'd have to rate it a 8 for a local hill. it's definitely not a mountain, but it snows the most natty snow that i've seen out of the local hills i've been to in the area (liberty, whitetail). despite it's lack of vert, it makes up for it in fun level...it's just a fun hill to fuck around on.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I concur that for under 5 hours away Springs is prety much the best your gunna get. Wisp was kinda a let down I was hoping for more. But yea like NRG said what it lacks in vertical rise it makes up for in fun. There are alot of trails that are a blast and tend to have fun things to do off the sides of the trails. For example on North Face Slope on the left abotu 3/4 of the way down there is a realatively steep incline; if you take Giant Boulder Slope and then Little Boulder Trail you have a straight shot at the top of that incline. There is a small line of like sapling trees that you have to go inbetween, but you can build a little lip or just huck it off the edge and us the incline as you transistion, me and some of my friends did that a couple years ago when we went up. Throwing nice slow 180s it was nice.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ive wanted to go there for a few years, but i can never convince my friends its worth the four hour drive. even for overnight trips.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> ive wanted to go there for a few years, but i can never convince my friends its worth the four hour drive. even for overnight trips.


4 hours to 7springs from south dirty jerz doesnt sound bad. i've never been there so i cant compare but the poconos should be about that or less right? where do you usually ride?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

would like to know how this compares to the poconos as well... really cant beat blue mt for the 2 hour drive...

the most ive driven for a day trip was 4.5 hours to Hunter Mt in NY...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

how about we have a 7springs meet this season???


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> how about we have a 7springs meet this season???


i'm down... but i would have to start working to get some $$...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> how about we have a 7springs meet this season???


Are you just talking a day of riding there or multiple days?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

We make a yearly trip to 7 springs. I've been 4 years in a row now. We usually always go the week before Christmas to get the early season rates. 

Last years trip was terrible, we were in a ski-in/ski-out condo but there was not enough snow and we had to walk a couple hundred yards. The three trips previous to that were all really fun. Our first trip, we got about 6-8" of snow one of the nights and it was the best powder day I have ever had on the east coast!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Are you just talking a day of riding there or multiple days?


i'm down for at least 2 days


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

ive never been there but im only about two hours away 

im definately gonna check it out this year though

if anyone is interested and close by, there is a place called oglebay in wv, ive never been there but its dirt cheap..........i also imagine it being quite tiny though

im only about 45 minutes away from oglebay


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

depending on where youre from, you might be better off going to somewhere in wv, timberline or snowshoe, if thats closer, or holiday valley if youre farther north. Blue knob is also a good alternative, not as large or frilly, but it has better (and higher) terrain.

Maybe just cause its my closest spot and ive been there since I was a kid, i find seven springs frustrating. A lot of the areas are super packed, the bottom of most of the main slopes are mobbed with people coming in off the green runs, the snow is pretty spotty and most of the trails are pretty short. It can be pretty expensive for what it is too.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

7Springs was OK when Liberty was my home mtn. Actually, I'd go the extra and head for SnowShoe if you can. But now that Angel Fire is my home spot - well, it's all relative!



abzk01 said:


> Not sure if there was a review on 7 Springs in PA, but I would give it a 7 out of 10. There is a nice park, but sometimes there are 1000 people falling in front of you and the damn employees constantly try to sell you lessons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

I think its awesome. I went there with a school trip and even there were no real blacks there was always a jump someone made and the parks are fun.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Indied....Altoona Native, here. Props for the drop of Blue Knob....the wind tunnel of the Northeast, with the gnarliest Extrovert! As for 7Springs, its a good hill to dick around on and the evening activities are a blast. If you are looking to just ride....do a little more of a drive (I am a supporter of Holiday Valley), if you are looking for all-around fun (drinking, riding, drinking, riding, drinking) then 7Springs is a good time. If you are from south jersey, quit bugging your friends...unless there is a Forum Meet at 7springs, just drive north to Killington, Okemo or even Hunter MTN. Relatively same drive and better mtns.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the toona! i've spent a fair amount of time there as my wife is from bellwood. i'll be taking my brother-in-law to blue knob this winter to try and teach him how to ride.

also, might be heading up to 7springs tomorrow.


----------

